# Misrepresenting on TV ads?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm not a gamer, so this is a genuine question. Why is it, a good proportion of television adverts for games have some sequence of amazing visuals, yet at the bottom of the screen in small text, it will say: _'Not game footage_' (or words to that effect)?

Why do the software houses do that? Would it not be better to show what the game will actually look like? Is it just (very transparant) marketing or is there a real reason for it? As said, I'm not into gaming at all, so I just wondered.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I have to agree, it always irritates the heck out of me. I'm not a gamer by any means, last game I bought must have been 2-3 years back, but I have just treated myself to BF3 for Xmas and have to say it's jaw-dropping in game and it's cut pieces.

What really did wind me up is that even before it would run it downloaded an update. That update was almost 4Gigs!!!! 

I grew up with Pac-man and asteroids so modern games just blow me away, but you're dead right. What you see (on the adds) and what you get can be miles apart.

I'll have a little play over Xmas should I get the chance


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Probably the mental susceptability of gamers to graphics, scantily-clad cyber girls and an epic sound-track ad?

Like a cake-shop window to a fat lass. :lol:

You either are wowed by these ads or, you look for the text at the bottom. Bit like the loan ads that promise the earth for 2000% APR. Imagine defaulting on that.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Like a cake-shop window to a fat lass. :lol:


LOL.... You is "Cake-ist"...:lol::lol::wave:

"Scantily clad, cyber girls??" What game dat den..?? I'll keep an eye out for that one..


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

_'Scantily Clad'_ - I love that phrase! :lol:


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

It's because the game footage shows the game from the angle of an observer, where as if the were showing the actual game it would be from the shooters perspective.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

As above - the adverts are showing you the in-game rendered graphic movies (cut scenes) that move/explain the story as you progress thru the game. Not sure why they don't show the actual FPS graphics as they are oftern sharper/better than the cut scenes eg GOW3 and MW3


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I think the graphics you see is a likely representation of what you'll be getting, but they show it in a way you won't ever see...

For example, if you play fifa you'll use a wide camera view to see the game, but the ad will need to make it look exciting.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its annoyed me for years,this whole "not ingame footage" nonsense.whats even worse are the adverts where you dont even get to see the game at all.remember when sonys advertising was all weird like that :lol:


----------

